# Chris Leben Sig



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

was gonna use it as my own but it didn't work when i tried, I'm assuming it's a paid member privilege on this forum?
anyways decided to give it out instead of just wasting it


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks really tight. 

You're great at GFX from the 2 pieces i've seen so hopefully you stick around for awhile.

Also images in your sig is a paid member perk like you said.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

cheers dude, don't reckon you'll be able to get rid of me any time soon haha

hopefully I'll eventually become a paid member
broke ass mofo without a credit/debit card atm haha


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

PrePaid mastercard my freind, I dont date use my real CC on the net.

You got Skillz though,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I like it dude, i think you're bringing in a fresh style to the graphics that we haven't really seen, like the slimmer style sigs, they really work well, and your tex usage is awsome as well.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah bro stick around. Your gfx are real good. Keep up the good work man.


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

I love your style, it's really clean yet striking. You've got some skills there :thumbsup:. I got my paid membership when I realised the £/$ exchange rate was getting worse. Yes I'm a cheapskate but it's served me well. Plus I like supporting this place rather than a certain other place.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

loosk really good


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

that a nice piece, youve got some skills and i like your style


----------

